# This has me stumped. Do you think I may have been hacked?



## Bretrick (Dec 18, 2021)

When I start up my laptop I am greeted with my full name before I enter my password.
Just now, when I do this, my name did not display, Trevor Blackford name displayed.
I know no Trevor Blackford, have I been hacked?


----------



## katlupe (Dec 18, 2021)

Maybe. It would certainly concern me. But not sure what to do about it.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 18, 2021)

katlupe said:


> Maybe. It would certainly concern me. But not sure what to do about it.


I will wait until I can contact geekstoyou for help tomorrow
In the mean time I will not open my bank account.
Hope my money is still there.
Might go check my account.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 18, 2021)

I have just realised something.
I do know a Trevor Blackford. He was the handy man here and I sold him my old laptop.
He has never had access to this laptop so I do not understand what has happened.
I drove to the bank and my money is still there.
So that is a relief.
Tried to ring Trevor just now but went through to message bank.
Got me stumped how his name has replaced my name.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> I have just realised something.
> I do know a Trevor Blackford. He was the handy man here and I sold him my old laptop.
> He has never had access to this laptop so I do not understand what has happened.
> I drove to the bank and my money is still there.
> ...


Change all your passwords just to be on the safe side....


----------



## Devi (Dec 18, 2021)

Did you, for example, have the same entry passwords on the old and new laptops?


hollydolly said:


> Change all your passwords just to be on the safe side....


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 18, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> I have just realised something.
> I do know a Trevor Blackford. He was the handy man here and I sold him my old laptop.
> He has never had access to this laptop so I do not understand what has happened.
> I drove to the bank and my money is still there.
> ...


This might happen if you set up the old laptop as part of your home network, in other words, if you connected all your devices. If you did then you should be able to go into your new laptop or your PC and disconnect the device you sold to Trevor, or call him and tell him to disconnect from your network. Or have a pro do it.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 18, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Change all your passwords just to be on the safe side....


I was just going to type that; glad I read it, Hollydolly.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 18, 2021)

I'm surprised the bank didn't suggest that you change your bank account numbers.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 18, 2021)

In your browser (only ones I'm familiar with are Firefox, Silk & Chrome) there is a setting that you can save (userids & passwords).


----------



## Nathan (Dec 18, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> I do know a Trevor Blackford. He was the handy man here and I sold him my old laptop.


Ah, the plot thickens...I figured there was "something" in Real Life that transpired; what you described initially didn't sound like a 'hacker'(proper term: cracker).   
Just for the record: IMO the likelihood of an individual's computer being targeted  are low, usually a credit card company or retail company's database will be breached, ending up with millions of customer's information being stolen.


----------



## Jules (Dec 18, 2021)

@Bretrick   Did you wipe your computer clean when you sold it?


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 18, 2021)

Devi said:


> Did you, for example, have the same entry passwords on the old and new laptops?


No, I have a different password to the old laptop


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 18, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I'm surprised the bank didn't suggest that you change your bank account numbers.


The bank does not know. I checked the balance on an ATM. Saturdays the banks are closed.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 18, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Ah, the plot thickens...I figured there was "something" in Real Life that transpired; what you described initially didn't sound like a 'hacker'(proper term: cracker).
> Just for the record: IMO the likelihood of an individual's computer being targeted  are low, usually a credit card company or retail company's database will be breached, ending up with millions of customer's information being stolen.


That was my thought as well. Why would little ole me be targeted? Anyways, I am resting a little easier now that I have a gist of what has gone down.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 18, 2021)

Jules said:


> @Bretrick   Did you wipe your computer clean when you sold it?


Not professionally. But I sold it over 10 months ago and have had no troubles until this incident.
Possible explanation in posts 4 and 7
I will seek professional help tomorrow to disconnect the two links laptops.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 18, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Not professionally. But I sold it over 10 months ago and have had no troubles until this incident.
> Possible explanation in posts 4 and 7
> I will seek professional help tomorrow to disconnect the two links laptops.



Your posts remind me of  why I am hanging on to two old computers ...


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 18, 2021)

When I posted on here about a virus I got on Facebook I deleted all my hard drive and reloaded all my windows software and other programs and changed all my passwords which now i'm not having any more problems. Hope this get rid of my virus.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 18, 2021)

Well, the month of December began with a BANG for us.  Our laptop suddenly started acting strange and then crashed.  Yet, somehow.... Microsoft was sending us messages to call them.  They asked for information; hubby gave them info (banking) and we were almost hacked out of $20K (one of our savings).  It took two weeks to get it all back to normal which included many changes.  

What angers me is how easily the bank almost agreed to the wire transfer... had my husband not called the bank.  It was that close.  As soon as the dust settles we intend to change banks.  We both almost had a heart attack; I kid you not.

My husband knows better than to offer this info and I have yet to understand his actions.  I wasn't aware of it happening until I got home from errands.  

They got very close to acquiring our money but did not succeed.  Needless to say, hubby has learned his lesson.  I felt sorry for him during this trying time and couldn't sleep.

People (hackers) are desperate out there and will do anything for money.   They should try getting a job.


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 18, 2021)

I don't do any online banking at all and never will. I don't pay any bills online either.


----------



## Shero (Dec 18, 2021)

Have you checked your user account to see if there is another user?


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 18, 2021)

Shero said:


> Have you checked your user account to see if there is another user?


Yes I have and there is no other user.
I done a security scan and came up clean.


----------



## Shero (Dec 18, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Yes I have and there is no other user.
> I done a security scan and came up clean.


Then you are okay.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 18, 2021)

Shero said:


> Then you are okay.


Yes. When I sold one of my laptops, it was linked with this one.
The buyer has obviously come close to my place of residence and the two laptops have reconnected.
I will have a geek disconnect the two tomorrow.


----------



## MickeyMoose (Dec 23, 2021)

If the old computer was used on your home wireless wifi network, Immediately chage the login pw for that network.
In all probability, the answer to you question is, "Yes".


----------



## Autumn716 (Dec 24, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Well, the month of December began with a BANG for us.  Our laptop suddenly started acting strange and then crashed.  Yet, somehow.... Microsoft was sending us messages to call them.  They asked for information; hubby gave them info (banking) and we were almost hacked out of $20K (one of our savings).  It took two weeks to get it all back to normal which included many changes.
> 
> What angers me is how easily the bank almost agreed to the wire transfer... had my husband not called the bank.  It was that close.  As soon as the dust settles we intend to change banks.  We both almost had a heart attack; I kid you not.
> 
> ...


I read from the online No. Koreans the plan is to hack as many computers they can to get to your bank to steal all tour money to supply that country with cash since the country is broke. I think when computers came about they forgot to tell you about hackers and crackers so you would buy into their gain. Richer they get and you become the bait for the world other people why Mars is a idea to fleeto safer ground sure states a volume of mind games played on the bottom of the pyrimid


----------



## Autumn716 (Dec 24, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> When I posted on here about a virus I got on Facebook I deleted all my hard drive and reloaded all my windows software and other programs and changed all my passwords which now i'm not having any more problems. Hope this get rid of my virus.


Hiw did you know you  had a virus ?


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 24, 2021)

Autumn716 said:


> Hiw did you know you  had a virus ?


I got some free virse software and it found problems on my hard drive.


----------



## Devi (Dec 24, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> I got some free virse software and it found problems on my hard drive.


Okay. What software, and what problems did it find?


----------

